# Got my 2nd tank...... But this time...



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

I got my second tank, and this time I've decided I want to turn into a saltwater. I read books and everything, and I think I got the hang of freshwater. I put the marine bacteria inside for 2 days now, and the salt (I followed directions) I put gravel & decorations. Is there something I'm missing? Oh and I did clean the gravel. *c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup, you missed a bunch, so here ya go:

#1-Dry Rock, there are a few hitchhikers on Live Rock that people want to stay away from, so they opt for using Dry Rock, or Dead Rock. Macro Rock is a good place to start looking for that. Either way you go you will need a minimum of 1lb per gallon.

#2-Replacement filter media like filter floss and activated carbon (if you get a filter) Which is really not necessary.

#3-Multiple Power heads (2 or 3) 10x your water volume for just a Fish Only With Live Rock, and at least 20x your water volume for a Reef Tank. So lets say your going reef, and you have a 100g tank, you would need flow in that tank at minimum of 2000gph, or 2 1000gph power heads.

#4-Protein Skimmer, rated at 2 times your water volume. Unless your tank is under 30g, in which case you can do 10% water changes a week to rid the system of detrius. But, you'll have to watch the water parameters close, if things go haywire, you'll have to do more water changes.

#5-Saltwater Test Kits. Reef Test Kit. Test for Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, PH, Phosphates, Calcium, ALK and Magnesium.

#6-Saltwater fish food. Mysis Shrimp, Squid, Cyclopease, Algae Sheets, Romaine . Flake food is not really a good food to feed your marine fish.

#7-Aquarium vacuum. This one is iffy. Most don't use one, if you have enough flow in the tank you won’t need one

#8-Rubber kitchen gloves

#9-Fish net

#10-Two, clean, never used before, 5-gallon buckets

#11-Aquarium thermometer, digital being the best.

#12-Brush with plastic bristles (old tooth brush) - needed for cleaning the live rock if you don't get Fully Cured Live Rock.

#13-Power Strip, possibly GFCI outlets by the tank.

#14-Optional but definitely recommend getting a Reverse Osmosis or RO/Deionization filter for the make-up water, and a barrel for storing the water.

#15-Possibly a Quarantine Tank for your new fish. They sit in here for a few weeks to kill off parasites and bacteria, to keep it from getting in your main tank

#16-Heater rated for your size tank.

#17-Saltwater Mix. Marine Salt. Instant Ocean is the cheap Salt that beginners and Advanced use alike.

#18-Saltwater Hydrometer or even better a Refractometer, which is more accurate. There is also a Digital Meter that is way advanced if you have the cash.

#19-Aquarium filter (not absolutely necessary if running with adequate amounts of live rock, but nice to have if you need to use a mechanical filter or activated carbon, or GFO and such)

#20-Aquarium substrate such as live sand or crushed coral. Some go bare Bottom, others choose the 2-3" bottom, others, more advanced will try the Deep Sand Bed, which is over 6" deep.

Volusion Demo Store

Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle and cycling. Methods for ammonia, nitrite removal.

aquarium heater | eBay

power heads | eBay

NEW 0-10% Salinity Refractometer Salt Water Aquarium | eBay

MarcoRocks Aquarium Products

Bulk Dry Live Rock - Bulk Reef Supply

Live Rock and Live Sand: Live Saltwater Aquarium Rock and Sand

Fish & Aquarium Supplies: Marine Substrates, Sand, Crushed Coral, Live Sand

Aquarium Lighting; Reef, Planted Light Information. PAR, Bulb, Watt, Kelvin, Nanometers, MH, LED.

http://live-plants.com/

What Your Coral Needs | Successful Reef Keeping

t-5 lighting | eBay

cree led aquarium | eBay

Aquarium Salt Mix: Salt for Saltwater and Freshwater Fish Aquariums


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a filter, I'm not sure where you find dry rock,the stores near me don't sell saltwater test kits,i have fish food,I have a vacuum, 4 fish nets,I have a 5 gallon tank I use as a bucket,I have salt, heater, and I have gravel, blue, which they said at fish doctors is okay. thank you!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Salt water is a ridiculously expensive, intricate and insane hobby to get started on. I have respect for the salties here but quite frankly, they need their heads examined for knowingly complicating their lives!
You want to join them? Pure lunacy!
cb


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*h/b


----------



## roafamily (Jul 30, 2012)

this is a good place to find useful advice as i did. i was able to get my tank up and running but still a little far from being there. so far 3 months. but its worth it. yes your list is a bit short of what is needed, listen to reefing madness he got a good list. all your stuff can be found at a local tropical fish store, you can mix your own salt water ( i did) and get sand and live rock (your choice of style) from the fish store or on clist


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Yup, you missed a bunch, so here ya go:
> 
> #1-Dry Rock, there are a few hitchhikers on Live Rock that people want to stay away from, so they opt for using Dry Rock, or Dead Rock. Macro Rock is a good place to start looking for that. Either way you go you will need a minimum of 1lb per gallon.
> 
> ...


@Reefing Madness: This just scared the S H - - out of me for starting a 40 gallon reef!! *i/d* haha


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*J/D*


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

Lol


----------

